# MDMA  potrebbe essere utilizzata solo da psicoterapeuti adeguatamente formati



## alizzia1985

Sto scrivendo la seguente frase, ed ho alcuni problemi nell'esprimere adeguatamente la seconda parte:

"In any case, despite it being forbidden to synthesise, traffic or promote its use almost worldwide, the Multidisciplinary Association for Psychedelic Studies continues to assert that MDMA can have medical applications and *might* be used only by specially trained psychotherapists"


io vorrei dire: "che MDMA può avere applicazioni mediche e *potrebbe* essere utilizzata solo da psicoterapeuti adeguatamente formati"

E' giusto utilizzare "might"? Inizialmente avevo messo "could", ma una ragazza inglese me lo ha corretto con "can"... anche se secondo me cambia il senso della frase, perchè "toglie" il senso di condizionale della frase.
Cioè:
- "può avere applicazioni mediche" = è una frase reale, è giusto "can"
- ma "potrebbe essere utilizzata" = è una frase ipotetica, ora NON viene utilizzata ma potrebbe esserlo in futuro. Quindi secondo me "can" non ci sta...


Cosa mi suggerite? Grazie...


----------



## Teerex51

A mio avviso: _"...can have medical applications and it may only be prescribed by" _oppure_ "..and it could in the future be prescribed by..."_


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Alizzia 

Direi "should be used"  

In realtà è il verbo "potere" nella frase italiana a creare un po' di confusione, secondo me.  
"_Potrebbe_ essere utilizzata solo da ... " significa che "ne sarebbe consentito l'uso solo a ...": meglio dire, quindi, "_dovrebbe_ essere utilizzata solo da ... personale competente", oppure "può essere utilizzata solo da ..." (come suggerito dalla tua amica inglese).


----------



## alizzia1985

Vi dò qualche dettaglio in più, in modo da focalizzare meglio il problema.

MDMA è l'ecstasy; negli anni 70 veniva usato in psichiatria perchè aiutava la comunicazione tra paziente e terapista, poi si è scoperto che era molto "tossico" e quindi le varie legislazioni internazionali lo hanno inserito tra le sostanze illecite: quindi non è più possibile produrlo, venderlo o utilizzarlo perchè si va contro la legge.
Ad ogni modo, c'è questa associazione di psichiatria che continua a dire: "legalizziamolo, perchè può essere utile in certi casi. Casomai possiamo concederne l'utilizzo solo a certi tipi di specialisti, in modo che non venga utilizzato nel modo sbagliato"

E' in questo senso che vorrei mettere giù il "potrebbe"... Anja ha colto il senso, ma più che un "ne sarebbe consentito l'uso solo a ...", direi che è un "potrebbe esserne consentito l'uso solo a ..."


----------



## Teerex51

Regardless of the solution you'll opt for, I would caution against employing the verb "to use" here. The reasons are obvious.  _Dispense_ or _prescribe_ would be my choice.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Alizzia, 

Proverei così: "... they assert that  MDMA could be properly used in medical applications and, in any case, only trained psychotherapists would be authorized to prescribe it."


----------



## alizzia1985

Ok, I'll check it... anyway, I copied this part of sentence from a paper... I usually say "consumption" to indicate the ingestion.

What about the verb?!?



Teerex51 said:


> _"..and it could in the future be prescribed by..."_




Quindi "could" potrebbe essere giusto?

Perchè il "would" secondo me non esprime bene quello che intendo...

E girando un po' la frase, in questo modo, come risulta?
"... can have medical applications and that, in case, only specially trained psychotherapists could be allowed to use it"

(non so se vada bene "in case", è quello che mi dà il vacbolario per "eventualmente")


----------



## Teerex51

alizzia1985 said:


> Quindi, secondo te, "could" potrebbe essere giusto?



Mi sembrava di averlo suggerito tre ore fa, no?


----------



## london calling

Alt, fermi tutti!  Le probabilità non c'entrano qui. Concordo con l'amica inglese. 

E' un utilizzo un po' particolare (e anche un po' formale) di "might", che qui significa "avere il permesso di fare qualcosa" (in questo caso solo il personale qualificato ha il permesso di prescriverlo).


----------



## Teerex51

Quoting from "Why MDMA Should Not Have Been Made Illegal" by Marsha Rosenbaum & Rick Doblin


> Defenders of MDMA`s medical use argued that MDMA should be placed into Schedule III, whereby physicians could legally prescribe MDMA.



More than one way to skin a cat...


----------



## london calling

Teerex51 said:


> More than one way to skin a cat...


Well, in your sentence it's definitely conditional, but not in the sentence we're looking at here. 

What they're saying here is that only qualified personnel must be allowed to prescribe ecstasy (no if, buts or maybes). Alizzia's friend is dead right when she said it means "can" ("can" - permission).


----------



## alizzia1985

london calling said:


> Alt, fermi tutti! Le probabilità non c'entrano qui. Concordo con l'amica inglese.
> 
> E' un utilizzo un po' particolare (e anche un po' formale) di "might", che qui significa "avere il permesso di fare qualcosa" (in questo caso solo il personale qualificato ha il permesso di prescriverlo).



In realtà la ragazza inglese me l'aveva corretto con "*can*", ma credo non avesse capito bene la frase ed io, stupidamente, non mi sono accorta al momento che in realtà cambiava senso. Il "*might*" l'ho aggiunto io  proprio perchè ho trovato nel vocabolario la definizione che hai appena citato

TeeRex... intendevo dire se posso usare "could" senza "in the future" come avevi proposto tu...

London... Which word is the right one to use? "can" or "might"? I'm a bit confused...


----------



## london calling

alizzia1985 said:


> TeeRex... intendevo dire se posso usare "could" senza "in the future" come avevi proposto tu...
> 
> London... Which word is the right one to use? "can" or "might"? I'm a bit confused...


Te lo spiego di nuovo, che problema c'è?  

La tua amica ha ragione, qui _might _equivale a _can, _quando indica permesso. Potrei riscrivere la frase con "can" al posto di "might" e la frase avrebbe lo stesso significato: sarebbe solo un po' meno formale.


----------



## Teerex51

_Can _would imply it's been legalized, but it hasn't...  See post # 11.


----------



## london calling

Teerex51 said:


> _Can _would imply it's been legalized, but it hasn't...  See post # 11.


Ho esaminato la frase da un punto di vista squisitamente linguistico, Rexie. Nella frase dell'OP significa quello che ho detto (a meno che da qualche parte nell'articolo che sta traducendo non dica che non è stato ancora "legalised": a quel punto ti darei ragione sul significato, ma ti direi anche che chi ha scritto l'articolo non conosce bene la propria lingua).

Edit: dubbio allucinante - ma stiamo traducendo dall'italiano in inglese? Non mi era sembrato (anche perché non vedo la frase italiana). Comunque, è chiaro che che se è dall'italiano, hai perfettamente ragione tu.


----------



## Anja.Ann

london calling said:


> ... direi anche che chi ha scritto l'articolo non conosce bene la propria lingua).



Eh,  l'avevo ben detto anch'io ... post # 3!


----------



## Teerex51

london calling said:


> Ho esaminato la frase da un punto di vista squisitamente linguistico, Rexie. Nella frase dell'OP significa quello che ho detto (a meno che da qualche parte nell'articolo che sta traducendo non dica che non è stato ancora "legalised": a quel punto ti darei ragione sul significato, ma ti direi anche che chi ha scritto l'articolo non conosce bene la propria lingua).



Good thing it's nearly five o' clock (somewhere)


----------



## alizzia1985

Scusate, si era spento il computer.

Allora, stiamo traducendo DALL' italiano ALL'inglese! La frase corretta (e su cui ci dobbiamo basare) è:
"... che MDMA può avere applicazioni mediche e potrebbe essere utilizzata solo da psicoterapeuti adeguatamente formati"

in realtà non è proprio una traduzione, sto scrivendo da zero; anzi, un po' sto traducendo dallo spagnolo. Ma comunque la frase di riferimento è quella che vi ho aggiunto qui sopra. Questo è quello che voglio dire.

Puntualizzo, nel caso in cui non sia stato ben espresso precedentemente: la sostanza E' illegale in tutto il mondo, ma c'è qualcuno che vorrebbe (eventualmente anche solo parzialmente) legalizzarla.

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!


Ah, dimenticavo: è richiesto un linguaggio formale


----------



## Teerex51

OK, one more time with feeling. 

_"...the Multidisciplinary Association for Psychedelic Studies insists that MDMA can have medical applications and could be prescribed by specially trained psychotherapists."_


----------



## alizzia1985

Thanks for your patience, TeeRex! Maybe you're the only one who really understood my question. I'm glad that you agree with my first choice (could); I think that the English girl who changed "could" to "can" didn't understand the meaning of the sentence...

Thank you so much!


----------



## Teerex51

Me? Patience? You've got to be kidding me... Joking aside, I hope my translation works for you.


----------



## alizzia1985

It's perfect!


----------



## london calling

alizzia1985 said:


> Thanks for your patience, TeeRex! Maybe you're the only one who really understood my question. I'm glad that you agree with my first choice (could); I think that the English girl who changed "could" to "can" didn't understand the meaning of the sentence...
> 
> Thank you so much!


Allora, se la ragazza inglese ha visto solo la tua "traduzione" in inglese ha perfettamente ragione (dice qurìesta ragazza inglese) . Tu hai utilizzato _might_ in maniera sbagliata: per come l'hai scritto tu significa "can", non "could". La prossima volta scrivi la frase originale (anche se si tratta di una traduzione dallo spagnolo) nel primo post.

Non mi piace _could _nella traduzione inglese.  Qui si sta dicendo, con "potrebbe essere utilizzato",  che sarebbe permesso solo al personale qualificato utilizzarlo (nel caso fosse legalizzato), giusto? Ci vuole "may".


----------



## longplay

Scusami, ma visto che stai partendo da "zero", perché non usi " ... but the use shoud not be liberalized for psychotherapy, unless..." o una parafrasi di questo tipo ? Ciao!


----------



## london calling

longplay said:


> Scusami, ma visto che stai partendo da "zero", perché non usi " ... but the use shoud not be liberalized for psychotherapy, unless..." o una parafrasi di questo tipo ? Ciao!


_Should_, vero?  Anch'io avevo pensato a "should", ti dico la verità, ma preferisco "may".


----------



## longplay

london calling said:


> _Should_, vero?  Anch'io avevo pensato a "should", ti dico la verità, ma preferisco "may".



Si, visto il punto di partenza. Ma se si tiene conto del fatto che gli psicoterapeuti non sono tutti dei medici specializzati in psichiatria/neurologia e, poi , ri-specializzati
in psicoterapia...spesso sono dei puri psicologi, almeno in Italia ... preferirei un atteggiamento iniziale di "should not" invece che di "may" (all'italiana, poi...).


----------



## alizzia1985

Grazie a tutti!

*London calling*: grazie mille per i tuoi suggerimenti, sono davvero utili! Purtroppo l'inglese l'ho studiato solo a livello scolastico (quindi certe "sfumature" non sono mai state approfondite); aggiungiamo che sono passati molti anni dall'ultima volta che ho avuto a che fare "seriamente" con l'inglese... Ogni tanto mi vengono dei dubbi che non so proprio risolvere se non con l'aiuto di un madrelingua!
La ragazza inglese aveva visto solo la mia traduzione; siccome erano un bel po' di facciate, al momento non mi è venuto in mente di chiedele meglio riguardo a questa cosa... ma poi rileggendo mi è venuto il dubbio! Mi rendo conto di essere stata un po' disordinata e poco chiara nell'introdurre la domanda; la prossima volta cercherò di essere più efficace...

Però non sono ancora sicurissima che intendiamo la stessa cosa.
Tu dici: Qui si sta dicendo, con "potrebbe essere utilizzato", che sarebbe permesso solo al personale qualificato utilizzarlo (nel caso fosse legalizzato)
Io invece direi una cosa leggermente diversa: Qui si sta dicendo, con "potrebbe essere utilizzato", che *potrebbe essere* permesso solo al personale qualificato utilizzarlo (nel caso fosse legalizzato)
Sono molto simili, ma il significato è leggermente diverso... (scusate la pignoleria, ma su queste cose non si può essere pressapochisti)

Mi spiego meglio: ora è illegale e non si può utilizzare. Questo gruppo dice: "negli anni '70 lo utilizzavamo, ed abbiamo visto che è molto utile in certe situazioni. Quindi potremmo andare a valutare se ci sono altre possibili applicazioni" (ed in effetti negli USA lo stanno sperimentando, con fondi privati, per disturbi da stress post-traumatico, cioè una sorta di attacchi di panico/ansia smisurata che si manifestano in seguito a eventi traumatici, e depressione associata a cancro: non stiamo parlando di stupidaggini!). Allora il gruppo dice: "se troviamo che è utile in queste situazioni, dovremmo dare la possibilità che venga usato; ma se rimane illegale, non può essere usato. Eventualmente, se proprio non si volesse legalizzarlo in modo totale, si potrebbe dare la possibilità solo a certe figure professionali di maneggiarlo..." (non è proprio una prescrizione, cioè il paziente non lo userebbe a casa: lo userebbe dallo psichiatra... è lui che gli darebbe la pastiglia; è una sostanza che fa effetto subito, per l'effetto che ci interessa)
Quindi il senso è che: non è detto che, se si decidesse di approvarne l'utilizzo, questo verrebbe concesso solo agli psichiatri. E', come dire, una seconda proposta ("se proprio non è possibile approvarlo per tutto, allora approvatelo solo per loro")
Se il senso della tua frase coincide con il mio, allora perfetto!


*Longplay*: ho delle pubblicazioni scientifiche in inglese a cui faccio riferimento, non posso rivoltare le frasi nè cambiare più di tanto le parole... non devo correre il rischio di dare interpretazioni sbagliate. Devo solo cercare di collegare le frasi dette nei vari articoli, seguendo la traccia spagnola... facile a dirsi, difficile a farsi :-( 
Ad ogni modo, non mi sto riferendo alla situazione italiana, ma a livello mondiale (e soprattutto statunitense: è quasi sempre lì che inizia tutto, in campo scientifico); la competenza di certe cose non è affar mio... io devo solo riportare quello che altre persone dicono


----------



## Lorena1970

Intervengo solo per cercare di aiutarti a fare chiarezza (così puoi essere aiutata meglio), perché secondo me il tuo pensiero non è chiaro. Spero il mio post sia utile.



alizzia1985 said:


> Qui si sta dicendo, con "potrebbe essere utilizzato", che potrebbe essere permesso solo al personale qualificato utilizzarlo (nel caso fosse legalizzato)
> Eventualmente, se proprio non si volesse legalizzarlo in modo totale, si potrebbe dare la possibilità solo a certe figure professionali di maneggiarlo..." (non è proprio una prescrizione, cioè il paziente non lo userebbe a casa: lo userebbe dallo psichiatra... è lui che gli darebbe la pastiglia; è una sostanza che fa effetto subito, per l'effetto che ci interessa)
> 
> La frase seguente pare contraddire quanto hai appena detto...(o sbaglio io?)
> 
> Quindi il senso è che: non è detto che, se si decidesse di approvarne l'utilizzo, questo verrebbe concesso solo agli psichiatri. Ovvero se venisse legalizzato, ovviamente non si potrebbe limitare l'uso agli psichiatri (= se è legale è legale per tutti, se è illegale è illegale per tutti)?
> E', come dire, una seconda proposta ("se proprio non è possibile approvarlo per tutto, allora approvatelo solo per loro") E qui mi confondo di nuovo...Intendi dire che *la tua frase originale deve essere espressione della/rappresentare la proposta alternativa*?



Questa è la frase intera che hai postato in inglese:
"_In any case, despite it being forbidden to synthesise, traffic or promote its use almost worldwide, the Multidisciplinary Association for Psychedelic Studies continues to assert that MDMA can have medical applications and might be used only by specially trained psychotherapists"_

Io, ricostruendo l'italiano dal tuo inglese, capisco quanto segue:

"_In ogni caso, pur mantenendone vietata la sintesi, il commercio o la pubblicizzazione a livello mondiale, la Multidisciplinary Association for Psychedelic Studies continua a sostenere che il MDMA può avere applicazioni mediche *e se ne potrebbe consentire/autorizzare l'utilizzo* (= si potrebbe cercare/trovare il modo di consentirne l'utilizzo) solo a psicoterapeuti/psichiatri adeguatamente formati_"

Sbaglio..? In caso io sbagli, potresti postare la frase INTERA (*uguale* a quella scritta in inglese) in  italiano? E' piuttosto importante per capire bene il senso di  quello che vuoi dire.


----------



## longplay

Per ALIZZIA : il testo iniziale si riferisce a "psicoterapeuti". Attenzione : NON E' la stessa cosa di medico-psichiatra, menzionato da te nel Post 27, almeno in Italia, ma credo
anche in UK-USA ecc. : i primi non ne potrebbero fare un uso "medico", ma solo di "appoggio" alle loro terapie. Un' altra cosa che non mi è chiarissima deriva dal fatto che la
psicoanalisi o psicoterapia è , in generale, NEMICA degli psicofarmaci, proprio perchè mira a sostituirli o eliminarli. Qui pare si dia come buono l' opposto ! Ma...vedi tu...!


----------



## london calling

_...che *potrebbe essere* permesso solo al personale qualificato utilizzarlo (nel caso fosse legalizzato)
...che MDMA può avere applicazioni mediche e potrebbe essere utilizzata solo da psicoterapeuti adeguatamente formati

_Ok, quindi non è neanche sicuro (ossia siamo ancora nell'ipotetico) che se viene legalizzato lo potranno prescrivere solo psicoterapeuti adeguatamente formati? E' in forse anche questo? Mamma mia..... Forse conviene una traduzione un po' più libera, che esprime in maniera più esatta il concetto:

...can have medical applications and it may well be that if it were legalised only trained psychiatrists would be allowed to prescribe it.
.. _può avere applicazioni mediche e che potrebbe benissimo essere che se fosse legalizzato solo psicoterapeuti adeguatamente formati potrebbero/avrebbero il permesso di prescriverlo _(è questo che intende la frase inglese).


----------

